# Husband tells teen daughter things I tell him in private



## Youngsoul (Apr 7, 2018)

I recently confided in my husband over a very personal situation I found myself struggling with and tonight we had an arguement our teen daughter and her boyfriend was in the room so in anger to punish me he purposely blurted it out to both of them 😢 I'm in shock and embarrassed that he did that... I'm so hurt I don't even know how to handle this


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

That's simply unexcusable! Has he always been like this? You need to have a heart to heart talk with him. He acts like a child. You must have a consequence for his behavior. I don't know what type of punishment as I would not allow my husband to do this. Perhaps TAM members can give you some advice.

Early on in my only marriage, my young husband (24 years old) flirted at a wedding with a female friend. She flirted right back. When I saw what was happening, I promptly pulled him away from the reception. We went right home. I raked him through the coals like you wouldn't believe. I told him that he embarassed me and this will not be tolerated. There will be no next time as I would annul the marriage. In addition, I never attended any receptions for any of my friends. He never got to socialize with the girl again and I dropped her as a friend! That was 38 years ago.

Sorry you are here.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh. My God. That is beyond inappropriate and unacceptable!!

I am a bit speechless to be honest...will post later when I have something constructive to say.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

frusdil said:


> Oh. My God. That is beyond inappropriate and unacceptable!!
> 
> I am a bit speechless to be honest...will post later when I have something constructive to say.


I agree completely. I'm very guarded when it comes to my kids, and over the last few months have gone through the most uncomfortable shat imaginable with them about their mother and what she's done, to include DNA testing. I will protect them at any cost.

When my mother was having problems with her last H, I called her to see what was going on and she immediately launched into their sex life: "I told him I don't want it from him anymore but if he needs to get off just get on top and do it, what more does he want?" I was 50 at the time and was horrified by what she said and told her that I don't want to know about her sex life and to shut up about it. So I could only imagine how you and your teen would react if it were something that intimate. Talk about bad judgment. What did he hope to gain? Your compliance with something by using your kid against you? Geez.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

This can be all reduced to an unfortunately common tactic .... using children as a weapon.
This is a very common ploy with people in divorce (not that you said the D word).
It's an easy way to cause pain.

Wanting to purposefully hurt you is the issue here.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I am really sorry about this. What your husband did is improper, cruel, and downright dirty fighting. My own mother did this when I was a teenager. She blurted out things during an argument with my father. Yeah, I was in the room and it was extremely upsetting for me, not to mention completely inappropriate.

In hindsight, I'm not surprised by what my mother did. Neither of my parents gave a damn about me when they were so intent on destroying each other. 

Why do you think your husband was motivated to do such a terrible thing?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Your husbands behavior is absolutely reprehensible!

He literally and figuratively needs his a$$ kicked! No one should ever blatantly disrespect their spouse that way!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

As everyone else has said, your husband's actions are awful and inexcusable.

Clearly "winning" is more important to him than you and your relationship are. You cannot trust him. So from here on out, do not tell him anything you don't want to see on a bill board. 

You should tell him that after that, you know that you cannot trust him and you will never confide anything to him again.

Does he do this sort of thing often?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

After reading your previous thread I can imagine what he said to your daughter.
This is the man who objects to giving you fifteen minutes of foreplay because he can only last three minutes himself before ejaculating,he blames you for this,he has cheated and blames you for that as well.
He sounds like a real prize.
It’s obvious you cannot trust him and to be honest he doesn’t seem to give a damn about you anyway.I would talk to a lawyer and find out where you stand.

As an aside if you wanted to be really mean you could call him the egg timer in front of your daughter,he will understand even if she doesn’t.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Andy1001 said:


> After reading your previous thread I can imagine what he said to your daughter.
> This is the man who objects to giving you fifteen minutes of foreplay because he can only last three minutes himself before ejaculating,he blames you for this,he has cheated and blames you for that as well.
> He sounds like a real prize.
> It’s obvious you cannot trust him and to be honest he doesn’t seem to give a damn about you anyway.I would talk to a lawyer and find out where you stand.
> ...



Passive agressive and immature….but funny and made me laugh! (shame on you Andy)


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

That's really not something you can forgive I think, especially without a sincere and heartfelt apology from him. Has he apologised?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Shame? What is this strange word,I know no shame.🤔
I’m glad you had a laugh anyway 😀😀😀


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Youngsoul said:


> I recently confided in my husband over a very personal situation I found myself struggling with and tonight we had an arguement our teen daughter and her boyfriend was in the room so in anger to punish me he purposely blurted it out to both of them 😢 I'm in shock and embarrassed that he did that... I'm so hurt I don't even know how to handle this


You need to divorce this chump.


----------



## snorkel (Apr 21, 2018)

Divorce him because he spilled the beans and told their daughter her secret?

Me thinks that's a bit over the top.


----------

